# Do you stalk co-workers in Facebook?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I do :b I work from home so I'm curious to see what my coworkers look like. I'm not always sure if it's the right person though, unless they specify their employer.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't use or have facebook so.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

you don't have enough work to do evidently.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Where do you work, so I can avoid you?


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

doe deer said:


> i don't stalk anyone, i'm not a creep


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 17, 2017)

Stalk is a pretty intense word and I doubt you meant that, it's completely normal to check out the facebook profiles of people you meet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There was a pretty gal at my former job who worked at another location that used to come into my store sometimes. The discount system requires you punch in their name so I remembered hers as she was always friendly. Months down the line I decided to look her up on Facebook to see if we might be friends(or more) so I sent a request and never got a reply and never saw her in my store again...That was the one time I tried something like that & I felt like a bit of a creep for doing so. In general I couldn't care less about anyone's Facebook but I'll add the odd coworker if we get on well


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't check on them regularly or anything but I do google their names a few times.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

wait a minute. if they are WILLINGLY putting info, pics, blah blah onto a well-known and perfectly legitimate accessible website for any tom, dick, and harry to look up, AND you are basically totally entitled to look up their profiles, WHICH IS WHAT ITS THERE FOR, how on earth is it ''stalking"? silly. its just your guilty conscience you idiot.

it would be stalking if you hid in the bushes outside their house took pics, looked in with binoculars, followed them everywhere, and sent letters using cut out letters from newspapers, blah,blah. That would be stalking. 

looking up an allowed web profile which is what its there for is not stalking.


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

I didnt care enough to do that. Probably shouldve


----------



## LauraTabitha (Jul 22, 2017)

normal people dont stalk others


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't really think that would qualify as stalking, but sure. I've looked up people I work with.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Stalk is a pretty intense word and I doubt you meant that, it's completely normal to check out the facebook profiles of people you meet.


It's thrown around pretty liberally today, especially by women, for almost any kind of interest shown by men.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I don't care about them .


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

It's the only reason for facespace to exist as far as I'm concerned. I look up the good looking women at work and look at everybody else I can find just for the heck of it.
If people don't want to be stalked they shouldn't put pictures of themself online.


----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX (Jul 20, 2017)

nubly said:


> I do :b I work from home so I'm curious to see what my coworkers look like. I'm not always sure if it's the right person though, unless they specify their employer.


That's why I put my **** on private, to avoid weirdos like you.


----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX (Jul 20, 2017)

Forever Me said:


> Yeah. It's really bad actually. I know i shouldn't but i always look at their pictures and check for new ones. Sometimes if I don't have access, you can type in the search bar "persons name photos" and you'll be able to find their photos because they're tagged by friends who don't use good privacy settings. That's a way of getting to see their pictures without risking sending a friend request.


Any time I actually ever had the desire to "peep" a girl like that on social media, 9 times out 10 I purposely won't because it feels too _disgusting/beta male/pathetic/creep/stalker._

Dunno how you guys can do that crap, with a clear conscience, and then never make a move/talk/approach the girl in question.

If anything, I force myself not to do that crap so I can be *FORCED* to somehow interact with this special person in question or be forced to approach them.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

XxOmegaBlackxX said:


> That's why I put my **** on private, to avoid weirdos like you.


You can put your personal social media on private but several things such as addres, phone, work place, etc. is open to the public if a person really wants to look you up.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Nah. I don't find them interesting.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah all the time.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

No. 
I don't care enough for my co-workers' lives to get involved in it. If I become friends with them, add them to my facebook, and they post something, maybe I'll read it in passing. But nothing more than that.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never been on Facebook. :stu


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I dont have FB nor do I have co workers... but even if I did no I wouldnt.

I always find people that stalk other people and those other people being people you dont actually want to sleep with weird.(does that make sense?) but thats just me. I never care about other peoples lives.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I couldn't give a **** about them, although I may check now and again just to make sure I dont bump into the boring ****ers when I`m out


----------

